# مرتبات مهندسين مصر بدولة السعودية



## mohamed abdelhady (11 سبتمبر 2011)

أتحاد مهندسين مصر بالخارج
بعد بعض المناقشات بين بعض من المهندسين حول راتب المهندس بدولة السعودية تم الاتفاق علي وضع الحد الادني لمرتب المهندس حديث التخرج ونسبة الزيادة السنوية والبدلات علي ان يكون هذا تحت المناقشة وسماع اراء جميع المهندسين للاتفاق علي هذا
المرتب
1- مرتب اساسي (حديث التخرج) 5000 ريال شهريا + زيادة سنوية 15% عن كل سنة خبرة . ( علي ان يكون عدد ساعات العمل 8 ساعات يومية )
- وفي حالة أحتياج العمل لساعات أضافية يتم حساب الساعة بساعة ونصف الساعة في ايام العمل وأيام الاجازة الساعة بساعتين علي ان يتم أخذ يوم بدل لهذا اليوم مدفوع الأجر .
البدلات
1- السكن ( توفير سكن ملائم للمهندس علي ان لا يزيد عدد ساكني الحجرة عن 2 مهندسين وبحد أقصي 4 في الشقة . أو توفير بدل سكن 4 شهور في السنة )
2-المواصلات ( توفير سيارة للمهندس )
3- تذاكر الطيران ( علي صاحب العمل توفير تذاكر الطيران ذهاب وأياب )
4- الأجازة ( شهر في السنة مدفوع الأجر )
5- توفير رعاية صحية كاملة للمهندس وأسرتة
علي ان تكون الاقامة والتاشيرة علي صاحب العمل . 
وجميع اجراءت السفر علي المهندس من كشوفات وتحليل وباقي الاجراءت
علي ان يقوم المهندس بدفع نسبة 2% من مرتية السنوي لصاحب مكتب السفريات الذي يقوم بانهاء الاجراءت مع السفارة 
وتذكر جميع هذة المواد في العقد وتوثق في السفارة

http://www.facebook.com/groups/238067529557629/


----------



## mohamed abdelhady (11 سبتمبر 2011)

ياريت يا بشمهندسين ندخل علي الجروب ونكتب الاراء


----------



## samy2050anan (11 سبتمبر 2011)

mohamed abdelhady قال:


> أتحاد مهندسين مصر بالخارج
> بعد بعض المناقشات بين بعض من المهندسين حول راتب المهندس بدولة السعودية تم الاتفاق علي وضع الحد الادني لمرتب المهندس حديث التخرج ونسبة الزيادة السنوية والبدلات علي ان يكون هذا تحت المناقشة وسماع اراء جميع المهندسين للاتفاق علي هذا
> المرتب
> 1- مرتب اساسي (حديث التخرج) 5000 ريال شهريا + زيادة سنوية 15% عن كل سنة خبرة . ( علي ان يكون عدد ساعات العمل 8 ساعات يومية )
> ...



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## نجانجا (11 سبتمبر 2011)

موافق


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (11 سبتمبر 2011)

موافق طبعا بكل عزم بس الكلام هنلاقيه فين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## TAREK AMIN 1972 (11 سبتمبر 2011)

so basic salary for an engineer with 15 years experience will be 40685 SR!!!!!!!!!!!
are you serious?
try to be realistic who is getting this salary right now in Saudi Arabia?
I'm not destructive but I'm trying to clear things
good luck if that will work.


----------



## eng_mohamed0003 (11 سبتمبر 2011)

موافق .............


----------



## mohamed abdelhady (11 سبتمبر 2011)

احنا عاملين اتحاد بنجمع فية المهندسين علشان نتفق علي كدة ويكون داه الحد الادني لاينه ونحدد في باقي الدول وفي مصر ان شاء الله بس عايز نعرف رايكم في الامور داي
http://www.facebook.com/groups/238067529557629/


----------



## sherif_2007 (11 سبتمبر 2011)

صعب يتنفذ الكلام ده .. إنت طلباتك دى لمهندس خبرة 3 أو 4 سنوات و شغال فى شركة كمان مش مكتب
​


----------



## شادى اليمانى (11 سبتمبر 2011)

نرجوا المشاركه ويا ريت لو التثبيت لفتره حتى يتم المشاركه من الجميع


----------



## مهندس عصبي (11 سبتمبر 2011)

الإخوان الكرام الزملاء من مهندسي مصر الغالية 
أنا مهندس سعودي على وشك افتتاح مكتب استشارات هندسية بالمملكة العربية السعودية وكنت أرغب حقيقة أن يكون المهندسون الذين سيعملون معي مصريين ... ولكن هذا الكلام مخيف جداّ حقيقة خصوصاً لمن هو مثلي لا يزال في البداية وليست شركة كبرى ذات رأس مال كبير فأنا بصراحة على قدي والكلام الذي قرأته محبط جداً بكل صراحة ... 
فلن تكون لدي القدرة على دفع كل هذه المرتبات والبدلات وخصوصاً لمهندس خريج لا يملك من الخبرة شيئاً أو خبرته بسيطة ... فهل فعلاً ما تقولونه حقيقة ؟؟ أرجو الرد فأنا قريباً إن شاء الله سوف أستخرج الفيز ...
شاكر لكم ومقدر ... وفق الله الجميع


----------



## محمد دهشورى (11 سبتمبر 2011)

مواااااااااااااافق
وياريت نبقى بالقوه والحب اللى نقدر نعما ده
بحبك يا مصر


----------



## kotoz99 (12 سبتمبر 2011)

انا موافق جد 
بس مين الى هينفذ الكلام دة؟؟
يارب يكون فى الية لتنفيذ هذة البنود
وان كنت اشك ان اصحاب الشركات والمكاتب هيوافقو...........اتمنى يبقالنا كرامة
هل ممكن يستبدلونا بجنسيات اخرى؟؟؟؟ ................


----------



## نجانجا (12 سبتمبر 2011)

يا ريت نثبت


----------



## sherif_2007 (12 سبتمبر 2011)

مهندس عصبي قال:


> الإخوان الكرام الزملاء من مهندسي مصر الغالية
> أنا مهندس سعودي على وشك افتتاح مكتب استشارات هندسية بالمملكة العربية السعودية وكنت أرغب حقيقة أن يكون المهندسون الذين سيعملون معي مصريين ... ولكن هذا الكلام مخيف جداّ حقيقة خصوصاً لمن هو مثلي لا يزال في البداية وليست شركة كبرى ذات رأس مال كبير فأنا بصراحة على قدي والكلام الذي قرأته محبط جداً بكل صراحة ...
> فلن تكون لدي القدرة على دفع كل هذه المرتبات والبدلات وخصوصاً لمهندس خريج لا يملك من الخبرة شيئاً أو خبرته بسيطة ... فهل فعلاً ما تقولونه حقيقة ؟؟ أرجو الرد فأنا قريباً إن شاء الله سوف أستخرج الفيز ...
> شاكر لكم ومقدر ... وفق الله الجميع




ماتقلقش يا بشمهندس .. ده مجرد كلام .. بالنسبة لحديثى التخرج المرتبات معروفة 3500-4000 ريال 
و البدلات أقل من كده بكتير غالباً بدل سكن و بدل تنقل فقط ده المنتشر عندكم بالسعودية و أكيد إنت عارف 
​


----------



## doha_4all (12 سبتمبر 2011)

sherif_2007 قال:


> صعب يتنفذ الكلام ده .. إنت طلباتك دى لمهندس خبرة 3 أو 4 سنوات و شغال فى شركة كمان مش مكتب
> ​


للاسف كلامك هو الواقعى اما حكاية ال 5000 ريال دى خياليه شويه بس ياريت تتحقق طب حدنا و الله كفحتيه و بناكل ف الزلط


----------



## م/عيسى محمد (12 سبتمبر 2011)

الشركات المحترمة والاماكن التي تقدر قيمة المهندس حتي لو خريج حديث لاتنظروا الي حديث التخرج وكانه جاهل لايفقه شئ وخصوصا ان معظم شغل المملكة اشياء تقليدية اوافق ولو انها لاتوافي قيمة المهندس


----------



## sherifmadkor (12 سبتمبر 2011)

مهندس عصبي قال:


> الإخوان الكرام الزملاء من مهندسي مصر الغالية
> أنا مهندس سعودي على وشك افتتاح مكتب استشارات هندسية بالمملكة العربية السعودية وكنت أرغب حقيقة أن يكون المهندسون الذين سيعملون معي مصريين ... ولكن هذا الكلام مخيف جداّ حقيقة خصوصاً لمن هو مثلي لا يزال في البداية وليست شركة كبرى ذات رأس مال كبير فأنا بصراحة على قدي والكلام الذي قرأته محبط جداً بكل صراحة ...
> فلن تكون لدي القدرة على دفع كل هذه المرتبات والبدلات وخصوصاً لمهندس خريج لا يملك من الخبرة شيئاً أو خبرته بسيطة ... فهل فعلاً ما تقولونه حقيقة ؟؟ أرجو الرد فأنا قريباً إن شاء الله سوف أستخرج الفيز ...
> شاكر لكم ومقدر ... وفق الله الجميع


 


ما تخاف أخى فى الله بخصوص المكتب الاستشارى فلا يحمل هم مالك المشروع بيعطية من اليمين بيعطى المهندسين 40 % من الشمال وشكرا


----------



## mohammedkhairy (12 سبتمبر 2011)

كلام ممتاز بس فى حاجتين ياشباب
اولا : بدل السكن فى قانون العمل 3 شهور بس
ثانيا : الاجازة 21 يوم فى السنة تزيد الى شهر بعد ععد سنين مع الشركة او المؤسسة
وكل الى حضراتكوا قولتوه اصلا موجود فى قانون العمل السعودى 
بس ايه الفكرة يامهندسين - يؤسفنى جدا انى اقول هذا الكلام - احنا كمصريين بره لما مصرى بيرأس مصرى يبقى ربنا يستر وتلاقى الاسافين شغالة وممكن كتير تلاقى صاحب العمل كويس بس واحد ابن حلال قعد يكلم فى ودانه وتطلع قرارات متفمهش اصلها ايه - عن تجربة على فكرة -
برضه انا مثلا رحت مكتب معين وقابلت صاحب العمل قالى مثلا مثلا 1000 ريال قولتله اسف سبته فى واحد تانى ممكن لو اتكلم معاه على 900 يقولوا ماشى وبيحصل ففى وقت الواحد يضطر انه يسافر وبيحاول يكسب الى يقدر عليه
فلو احنا عاوزين نطبق الكلام الجميل الى انتوا قولتوه لازم نصلح نفسنا الاول - ان الله لا يغير ما بقوم ختى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم -
برضه المكاتب الى عندنا فى مصر المفروض والله تتقفل كلها لانهم بيتاجروا فينا متاجرة عينى عينك واكيد الكل مجرب وكل مكتب سايب بصمته يعنى المكتب بيحاول يجيب الناس بابخس الاسعار عشان عمولته انا اعرف ان فى دول تانية فى حد ادنى لقيمة العقود الى بتدخل المكاتب فيها
الموضوع محتاج اتحاد عدة جهات مع بعض عشان نقدر 
أرجو ان اكون اوضحت وجهه نظرى


----------



## hazemhany (16 سبتمبر 2011)

محمد محمود خيرى قال:


> كلام ممتاز بس فى حاجتين ياشباب
> اولا : بدل السكن فى قانون العمل 3 شهور بس
> ثانيا : الاجازة 21 يوم فى السنة تزيد الى شهر بعد ععد سنين مع الشركة او المؤسسة
> وكل الى حضراتكوا قولتوه اصلا موجود فى قانون العمل السعودى
> ...



احييك يابشمهندس ع كلامك ده لأنك اصبت عين الحقيقة ....المفروض هذه الوزارة المسماة وزارة القوي العاملة تقفل كل هذه المكاتب او تجعل عليها ضوابط صارمة بوجود احد ادني لجميع شرائح العمالة المصرية ..مش سايبنهم يتاجروا بالمصريين بالشكل ده بدون رقيب


----------



## salahothman (16 سبتمبر 2011)

أرجو دراسة الأمر من جمبع نواحيه لابد أن تضعوا في إعتباركم أن أنكم لستم وحدكم في الساحة فهي متاحة لجميع الدول هناك دول ذات أسعار منافسة مثل الفلبين والهند وباكستان فضلا عن أنها تقبل بشروط أقل مثل عدم اشتراط اصطحاب الزوجة ومايتبع ذلك من توفير لصاحب العمل في النفقات غير المباشرة مثل السكن المشترك وتذاكر السفر والرعاية الطبية فضلا عن أن هذه الدول تشجع مواطنيها علي العمل بالخارج بمنحهم إعفاءات جمركية علي مايحملونه معهم أشياء عند عودتهم أو حتي بأسلوب الشحن من الباب إلي الباب مع مراعاة أن العقود لاتشترط الجنسية مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## hazemhany (16 سبتمبر 2011)

salahothman قال:


> أرجو دراسة الأمر من جمبع نواحيه لابد أن تضعوا في إعتباركم أن أنكم لستم وحدكم في الساحة فهي متاحة لجميع الدول هناك دول ذات أسعار منافسة مثل الفلبين والهند وباكستان فضلا عن أنها تقبل بشروط أقل مثل عدم اشتراط اصطحاب الزوجة ومايتبع ذلك من توفير لصاحب العمل في النفقات غير المباشرة مثل السكن المشترك وتذاكر السفر والرعاية الطبية فضلا عن أن هذه الدول تشجع مواطنيها علي العمل بالخارج بمنحهم إعفاءات جمركية علي مايحملونه معهم أشياء عند عودتهم أو حتي بأسلوب الشحن من الباب إلي الباب مع مراعاة أن العقود لاتشترط الجنسية مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق



والله لو كان موضوع الفلبيني والهندي فيه فائدة ع صاحب العمل وشاف انه المهندس الفلبيني افضل بفرق ريال واحد عن المهندس المصري لما تردد ثانية واحدة في ان ياتي به ...ولكن صاحب العمل يعلم جيدا ان المهندس المصري انتاجيته عالية جدا ومتطالباته قليلة ع عكس باقي الجنسيات ...ممكن يكون الفلبيني رخيص بس الكلام ده عن العمالة العادية مثل عمال خدم .. انما اسال عن رواتب المهندسين الباكستانين والهنود تكون عاملة ازاي وانت تعرف كيف ان المصري يقبل بأجور زهيدة مع وجود انتاجية عالية ...ولكن الوضع سيتغير ان شاء الله وسيأخد المهندس المصري حقه لو تضافرت الجهود.....


----------



## loay51 (17 سبتمبر 2011)

you are joking caus companies in arab saude searching for min salary and take so som engieneers accept


----------



## hammam2003 (17 سبتمبر 2011)

يا باشا الكلام ده عمره مايتنفذ لأن المصيبه في حديثين التخرج في بلدك بيسافروا 3000 ريال وبيحسبوا انهم بيحشوا وضربوا سوقنا وسوق دول تانيه كمان...على فكرة المصريين همه اللي نزلوا أسعار جميع المجالات في السعودية دكاترة أو صيادلة أو مهندسين...
أنا أقولك على الصح
أولا:الراتب الأساسي لحديث التخرج(المكتب) من 3500 لحد 4000ريال و(الموقع) من 3750 لحد 4250ريال , مع زيادة حسب الاتفاق من 10% إلى 20% .
ثانيا:تخليص الورق و(تذكرة الذهاب لأول مرة على المهندس غالبا).
ثالثا:التأشيرة والإقامة وسكن للعزاب بنفس مواضفات أول مشاركة , ولو متزوج يبقى بدل سكن على حسب المنطقة يعني لو الرياض أو الدمام أو الخبر أو جدة(من 21000 في السنة فمافوق) ولو حته تانية يبقى 3 أشهر بدل سكن.
رابعا:أجازة مدفوعة الأجر من(21 يوم حسب قانون العمل إلى شهر ونص حسب الاتفاق وتكتب في العقد)
خامسا:تذكرة طيران ذهاب وعودة كل سنة ليك لو عازب أو ليك وللعائلة لو متزوج.
سادسا:المواصلات(على حسب المهنة) يعني مهندس الموقع لازم عربية والبنزين على الكفيل ومدني اللي في مكتب الإستشارات , أما المعماري فبدل مواصلات لأن ديه رفاهية.
سابعا:توفير رعاية صحية للمهندس وعائلته في مستشفى خاص كويس(مش اللي تبع التأمين الصحي التعبان اللي زي قلته)
ثامنا:أهم أهم أهم شيء...وضع بند في العقد أنه في حالة إنهاء العقد من الطرف الثاني(المهندس يعني) يتم دفع راتب شهر من المهندس...وده لو حصل مشكلة لا قدر الله بعد أما اتعملت الإقامة أو اتقرفت من الشغل تروح مكتب العمل وتوريهم أصل العقد وتدفع المرتب هناك ويبلغوا الكفيل يديلك نهائي غصب عنه.
تاسعا:عدد ساعات العمل 8 ساعات يوميا ولو زيادة الساعة بساعة ونصف في العمل وفي الأجازة بساعتين وتتكتب في العقد ضروري.
عاشرا: مدة العقد سنة والإقامة برضه(وإوعى تطلع على عقد سنتين مهما كان)
مرتبات المهندسين تقريبا وبتختلف من مهندس مكتب لمهندس موقع وبرضه على حسب الاتفاق:
1-4000 ريال حديث التخرج.
2-4500 ريال خبرة سنة
3-5000 خبرة من سنتين ل3سنين وأحيانا بتوصل لحد 5 سنين
4-5500 خبرة من 4 سنين لحد 6 سنين
5-6000 خبرة من 7 سنين لحد 10سنين
6-6500 أو 7000 خبرة من 8سنين لحد 12 سنة
وأحيانا اللي خبرته 10 سنين لحد 15 سنة من 7500 ريال لحد 20000 ريال حسب احتياج الشركة صاحبة العمل ليه ومشاريعه اللي عملها وطبعا الانجليزي وبرامج الهندسة من إدارة المشاريع والبرامج التصميمية والكورسات أحيانا والشهادات برضه والبلد اللي آخد منها الشهادة
***وإوعى تقول الاستقرار في شركة محترمة أحسن من الفلوس لأن لو حاطط ده في دماغك يبقى بلاش غربة واستقر في بلدك , بدال مرتبك تعبان عن اللي بره إمشي وسيبهم لأن الشغل مافيهوش عواطف , وده فايدة (الفقرة ثامنا) .


----------

